# Lm-sensors on core2duo incorrect or not full info

## DSHugo

Hello. I'm running a machine with core2duo (E6750) cpu, dg33fb gigabyte motherboard (G33 chipset). The problem is that setting up lm-sensors according to this http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors gives a "strange" result (the last steps):

```

gnaritas linux # sensors-detect

# sensors-detect revision 4348 (2007-03-18 02:45:21 -0700)

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): yes

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.3: Intel ICH9

We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Module `i2c-i801' already loaded.

If you have undetectable or unsupported adapters, you can have them

scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.

We are now going to do the I2C/SMBus adapter probings. Some chips may

be double detected; we choose the one with the highest confidence

value in that case.

If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address,

you can specify that address to remain unprobed.

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 4000 (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Client found at address 0x44

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'...              No

Client found at address 0x50

Handled by driver `eeprom' (already loaded), chip type `eeprom'

Client found at address 0x52

Handled by driver `eeprom' (already loaded), chip type `eeprom'

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): yes

Client found at address 0x50

Handled by driver `eeprom' (already loaded), chip type `eeprom'

Some chips are also accessible through the ISA I/O ports. We have to

write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe though.

Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any ISA slots!

Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no): yes

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J' at 0x290...     No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'...         No

Probing for `VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'...            No

Probing for `VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors'...              No

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): yes

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `ITE'...                                      Yes

Found unknown chip with ID 0xf191

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   Yes

Found `Nat. Semi. PC8374L Super IO Sensors'                 

    (but not activated)

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     Yes

Found unknown chip with ID 0xf191

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Fintek'...                       Yes

Found unknown chip with ID 0xf191

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Fintek'...                       No

Some CPUs or memory controllers may also contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? (YES/no): yes

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         Success!

    (driver `coretemp')

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `eeprom' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus I801 adapter at 4000'

    Busdriver `i2c-i801', I2C address 0x50

    Chip `eeprom' (confidence: 6)

  * Bus `SMBus I801 adapter at 4000'

    Busdriver `i2c-i801', I2C address 0x52

    Chip `eeprom' (confidence: 6)

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x50

    Chip `eeprom' (confidence: 6)

  EEPROMs are *NOT* sensors! They are data storage chips commonly

  found on memory modules (SPD), in monitors (EDID), or in some

  laptops, for example.

Driver `coretemp' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Chip `Intel Core family thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)

I will now generate the commands needed to load the required modules.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors gets started at boot time; e.g

$ rc-update add lm_sensors default

To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.d/lm_sensors and run modules-update:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----cut here----

If you have some drivers built into your kernel, the list above will

contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really

should try these commands right now to make sure everything is

working properly. Monitoring programs won't work until the needed

modules are loaded.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands below...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-i801

# modprobe unknown adapter NVIDIA i2c adapter

# modprobe unknown adapter NVIDIA i2c adapter

# modprobe unknown adapter NVIDIA i2c adapter

# Chip drivers

modprobe eeprom

modprobe coretemp

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s): yes

Done.

gnaritas linux # modprobe i2c-i801

gnaritas linux # modprobe eeprom

gnaritas linux # modprobe coretemp

gnaritas linux # /usr/bin/sensors -s

gnaritas linux # sensors

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

temp1:       +18°C  (high =   +85°C)                     

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

temp1:       +20°C  (high =   +85°C)

```

The problem is that BIOS (and intel's monitoring utility for windows) are reporting:

CPU Temp: ~43 (C)

Motherboard temp: ~41(C)

ICH: ~59(C)

MCH: ~67(C)

Fan: 1049.

So lm-sensors do not report anything apart from the cpu temperature (which is incorrect unless you add temp1 to temp2). May somebody give a hint what may be the problem?

My kernel version is 2.6.22-r5 and lm-sensors v. is 2.10.3 (2.10.1 gives the same result). Kernel is configured according to the above-mentioned tutorial.

----------

## DSHugo

Is there at least any way to find out what's wrong: is my motherboard damaged in any way, is it not supported or something else?

----------

## Drewgrange

I just wanted to report that I am having the same problem. My motherboard says my two cores are staying at around 35C idle, while lm_sensors tells me 25C. 

I wouldn't worry about your motherboard being damaged, as the numbers are coming out correctly in the BIOS.

----------

